# Shenandoah County Archers



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

We are having our annual weekend shoot this Sat Aug7th and Sun 8th, I have attached the shoot flyer, hope to see you there.
Terry


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

This is a great shoot! we will be there on Sat!


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

blondstar said:


> This is a great shoot! we will be there on Sat!


Hope to see ya Sat, bring your better half that way way you have someone to whip up on.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Ttt


----------

